# Modern Arnis Symposium Testing Board



## DoctorB (Jun 11, 2003)

The following information pertains to the "Modern Arnis Symposium Testing Board" and is as follows:

1.  To test and if the applicant is successful, promote persons currently holding the minimum rank of Lakan/ Dayang in Modern Arnis.  This testing opportunity is limited to those people who have not received a promotion for 3 years or more due to death, disability, retirement or relocation of the testing applicants instructor.  The effective date for the last promotion is can be no later than January 1, 2000.  Those people meeting the above criteria are the primary focus of the Modern Arnis Symposium Testing Board.

2.  The second group of people who may apply to be tested by the Modern Arnis Symposium Testing Board are those persons who are recommended by their current instructor.  The purpose for those testing would be to have an impartial, objective evaluation of a student holding the minimum rank of Lakan/ Dayang in Modern Arnis. The candidate put forward by an instructor must not have been tested since January 1, 2003.

3.  Unless approved by the individual's instructor, in writing and on school letterhead, no person who is currently a member in good standing of any Modern Arnis organization will be eligible for testing.  The following organization's members ARE NOT eligible for testing and possible promotion, American Modern Arnis Associates, World Modern Arnis Alliance, International Modern Arnis Federation, MARPPIO, World Modern Arnis Coalition and the International Modern Arnis Federation, Inc.. Other organizations may be added to the above list at the discretion of the Modern Arnis Symposium Testing Board.

4.  If a person has resigned from an organization, they must provide proof that they have been separated from that organization for 3 years or more and they must provide 2 letters of recommendation before "the testing door will be opened" for them.

5.  Applications for testing can be made on-line by writing to me at the following e-mail address:

escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com

The application must be filed with me as the Symposium Director by July 9, 2003. No applications will accepted after the July 9, deadline. The testing fee will be $50.  The applicant for testing should explain why he/she can not be tested by the person who signed their last rank certificate.

The applicant must supply a information regarding their current rank plus the location and date of their last promotion within the e-mail.  The applicant must bring a hard copy of their rank certificate with signatures and dates included to the testing site at the Symposium.  The applicant must a written statement at the time of testing which clearly acknowledges that they *Are Not* a member of any current Modern Arnis Organization.  The exception will be for people who have their instructors written permission to test.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Tapps (Jun 12, 2003)

My only real question with this is:

What day and time ?

Will this mean that there will be a reduction in instruction time ?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 12, 2003)

Good question.  Am I going to have to get up earlier for this?  Will I lose my sleep-in time?  Remember I am from the left coast so I am getting up 3 hours earlier anyway.  Hell, I'll promote anyone who will let me sleep in,

:rofl: 
Dan


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *My only real question with this is:
> 
> What day and time ?
> ...



Let's wait to see how many people want to test.  There may have been a rush of posts over a non-issue.  There will not be a reduction of instruction time at the Symposium.  The instruction is priority #1 for me, followed by people talking to and sharing ideas with one another  Testing is a side-bar matter for the sake of helping some "orphaned" instructors to get back on track and current in their ranking.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Tapps (Jun 16, 2003)

> There will not be a reduction of instruction time at the Symposium.



Only thing I really give a damn about.

thanks Dr. B. I appreciate the clarification


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Only thing I really give a damn about.
> 
> thanks Dr. B. I appreciate the clarification *



Not a problem Tapps, let's have fun, see some new/different things and then review them for the folks who stayed at home that weekend.

As I mentioned in a reply to Chad on another thread, there will be some surprises.  There always are at an event of this kind since there isn't a single prefered group or instructor.  The Symposium will be the most open ended event that the majority of Modern Arnis players have ever attended.  Bring your sticks, an open mind and let's all have some fun!

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't forget your blades!

:samurai: :jediduel:


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Don't forget your blades!
> 
> :samurai: :jediduel: *



Does this mean that you are planning to teach a session on Mano y Daga?  I hope so, i am looking forward to seeing that program again.

You post also reminded me of something that I have been meaning to do for several weeks - get some info from the instructors about what they are going to be teaching at the Symposium.  Thanks.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 19, 2003)

> As I mentioned in a reply to Chad on another thread, there will be some surprises. There always are at an event of this kind since there isn't a single prefered group or instructor.



I bet.
It should be  fun time for all.  Sadly, while I have the money the leave time is non-existant.  (On a positive note it looks like I get to work a state-wide task force on my weekends off starting in July.... )


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *Does this mean that you are planning to teach a session on Mano y Daga?  I hope so, i am looking forward to seeing that program again.*



No, I just thought some one should mention it. I remember at you Kenpo - Escrima very few people had any training knives. With Bram being there it would probably best that we bring a couple blades.


----------



## Tapps (Jun 20, 2003)

Travel without a Blade ?  (At least a training one)


Inexcusable !!!

:samurai: :samurai:


----------



## JMP (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello everyone
I was just wanted to know about this testing board in Modern Arnis.
I do not doctor b, is there a new org. starting where did all these requirments come from. 
Thank you in advance

Jim Power
Flint MI.


(* I moved this post from the Filipino section and the Arnis is dying thread. I moved this post at the request of the poster. 

Rich Parsons
MT Moderator   *)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 22, 2003)

> reply to testing board
> Hello everyone
> I was just wanted to know about this testing board in Modern Arnis.
> I do not doctor b, is there a new org. starting where did all these requirments come from.
> ...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2003)

Jim,
To my understanding the requirements will be pretty much the same as the ones in the camps for the past number of years.  It would be pretty unfair to spring on the unsuspecting a number of new and different techniques, applications and so forth.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Jim,
> To my understanding the requirements will be pretty much the same as the ones in the camps for the past number of years.  It would be pretty unfair to spring on the unsuspecting a number of new and different techniques, applications and so forth.
> 
> ...



Past # of years? Which ones? 80'-85'? 85-90? 90-95? 95-00? Or how about pre- 80's?????

There was a difference among the years as to what was emphasized, and there is only so much time for a test, so I doubt that everything could be covered. So, I am wondering what the test will be focused on as well.

Dr. B? Anyone?

Just wondering, anyhow!

Thanks,
PAUL:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 23, 2003)

> So, I am wondering what the test will be focused on as well.




How about skill?


Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *How about skill?*



I think *PAUL*'s point was that people from differing eras may know and certainly will emphasize very different techniques. You might have two people testing for lakan tatlo and one won't know any tapi-tapi because he's from the "flow" stage while the other might not know, say, his joint locks as well. This will be a challenge for the board, I imagine, although your appraoch of focusing on skill may well be enough to overcome it!

Is there a minimum curriculum people must demonstrate?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *How about skill?
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, but by who's and what standards? Unless all the testers are "fighting" each other, it is difficult to determain skill overall.

Everyone has a different focus and set of standards.

Dieter, we both claim modern arnis, but I'll bet you and I will have entirely different "styles" of fighting. I think that this is great, though, and this is what makes getting together for an event like this fun.

However, for a test, it is my opinion that there should be some sort of set "standard" to go by. I am just wondering how this will be structured, is all.


----------



## Dieter (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Paul and arnisador,

I am well aware of the problem, because especially we in Germany will have a totally different curriculum that the US Modern Arnis groups. But so what. Isn´t this the beauty of the art?

Still I belive in the skill factor.
I am sure, if they demonstrate their techniques, you will be able to see, if the level is Lakan Isa, Tatlo or Lima.

I think, and I hope Dr. B will agree, that we cannot ask for any unified program.
Let them demonstrate their skills in the areas of blocking, counterstriking, combinations, disarms, takedowns, locks flows, Tapi- or singel stick sparring or whatever it was called before, counters etc what ever they can show.
Let them explain the techniques, demonstrate variations and connections to other techniques and I am sure, that the years and hours put in the art will show up in different skill-levels.

I know, we on the board will have a diifficult task to solve there, but we will give our best to give neutral evaluation of the skill and proficiency demonstrated in fromt of the board during this exam. And perhaps, if we are lucky  nobody will go for a test so we woun´t have the problem. 
But no, this is not a problem, rather a challenge and an interesting voyage through the different "ages" of Modern Arnis.

Hey, this is the first time something like this is done in Modern Arnis. Let us all  learn from this unique situation.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Past # of years? Which ones? 80'-85'? 85-90? 90-95? 95-00? Or how about pre- 80's????? *



FYI

The last Presas camp in Buffalo was held in 1991.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Good luck to you and the rest of the board Mr. Knüttel! Indeed, it's hard for everyone in these post-Professor times!


----------



## Dieter (Jun 23, 2003)

> Good luck to you and the rest of the board Mr. Knüttel! Indeed, it's hard for everyone in these post-Professor times!


Yes and thank you arnisador, this is what we need: a positive attitude. We all want to make this symposium a very positive weekend. 
We can all make it a blast (is this correct?).

We made it last year during the FMA-Festival in Germany with 18 different instructors from different FMA styles with 450 participants: all worked together for the better of the FMA. And now in Buffaloo for the better of Modern Arnis.

I am very seriously looking for fun, fun, fun during this weekend. With all of the participates and I am sure, we will have lots.  


BTW, I will arrive already on wednesday afternoon in Buffalo with my assistant Michael Naber. Is there any Modern Arnis school we can have a look at in the region? We will have a car. Jerome, do you have a gym that we can visite? Or any other Modern Arnis or FMA group?

Please let me know


Till then


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *
> We can all make it a blast (is this correct?).
> Dieter Knüttel
> Datu of Modern Arnis *



Dieter, Correct use of idiom AND yes, were going to have a blast!!!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMP _
> *Hello everyone
> I was just wanted to know about this testing board in Modern Arnis.
> I do not doctor b, is there a new org. starting where did all these requirments come from.
> ...



Hello Mr. Power,

The Symposium Testing Board is going to exist for the duration of the Symposium, from July 11 - 13, 2003, then fade gracefully into the past.  The idea is consistant with what was done at the Kenpo Gathering of Eagles in 2001.  Senior Members of the Modern Arnis Instructional Group who will be in attendence have agreed to serve on a testing board for the purpose of giving "orphaned" Lakan holders an opportunity to test for higher rank.  A number of people have not joined any of the new  Modern Arnis groups that have developed since Professor Presas died, therefore they do not have a legitimate means by which they can be tested and if successful, be promoted to a higher rank.  This is an attempt to redress the problem and avoid some others that could arise.

All of the board members have extensive martial background and several are recoginzed as the legitimate leaders of organizations/systems, plus one member is a Modern Arnis Datu who was recently promoted to 7th degree in the Philippines.  Another founded his organization in 1994, was recognized as a legitimate Senior Master and inheritor of his instructor's system by a GM Board of 10 members, so the credentials are quite exemplary.  Everyone on the Symposium Testing Board is ranked at 5th degree or higher in a Filipino Martial Arts System or Style besides having trained with professor Presas.

MINIMUM TEST CRITERIA:

12 Angles of Attack & Defense
12 Empty Hand Translations of the 12 Angles
12 Block-check-counter and redonda applications for self defense
12 Basic Disarms with stick and empty hands

Associated Stick Striking Patterns - Figure 8, Rompidia, Up & Down, Banda y Banda, Abaniko (corto, largo, hirada & double action), flow, single, double and reverse sinawali; all of the above with stick and empty hand translations

Palis-Palis and Crossada Patterns as drills and with single stick, double stick, espada y daga and empty hand applications

Basic 6 Count Drill
6 Count Counter for Counter with added thrusts
Tapi-Tapi Drills (right to right, left to right & left to left)
Counters and disarms off of Tapi-Tapi

Empty Hand Anyo 1 - 8
Stick Anyo 1 - 4

The testee must be able to demonstrate the ability to use the "flow concepts" and innovative responses in self defense applications.  Joint-locks, throws, take-downs and the like are expected, but will not be specificly asked for or called out in an individual manner as is the accepted procedure in underbelt testing.

The Modern Arnis Testing Board reserves the right to use all of the items mentioned above.  The testing is designed to have the testee demonstrate mastery and skill in terms of drills and applications.  The testee will be expected to demonsrate fluidity of motion, body shifting and in-depth technical knowledge of Modern Arnis.  We expect to see the testee demonstrate correct usage of of body mechanics, energy and intent in order to ensure a successful completeion of the testing program.

We are not going to guarentee anyone that merely signing on to be tested will result in gaining a rank advancement.  All promotions will be based on demonstrated skills and execution of movements.

We are very well aware of the long history and changing attributes of Modern Arnis as taught in the USA, Canada and Europe over the course of Professor's 25 year teaching career.  Therefore we will be flexible in determining what is to be tested with regard to to each individual.  However, in the end and regardless of the time period that someone studied the art, the ability to execute the techniques with skill and precision is not any different from one era to the next.  In the final analysis the test is about still about Skills.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2003)

*Aha! Specifics!*  That says it in the hat!  Now it's countdown time for the Symposium.  Thanks, DocB, for the answer.  In the words of Dieter Knuettel, "We're going to have a blast!"

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## norshadow1 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Good luck to you and the rest of the board Mr. Knüttel! Indeed, it's hard for everyone in these post-Professor times! *



It's only as hard as some people want to make it for others.
The testing idea is a very good one.   I like the idea of testing in front of a widely difussed board membership.  In an time like thiswhen so many people are "guarding their territory" a promotion by a board of seniors with very different backgrounds is a plus.  There will not be an cries of "fix" because this Board does not have to worry about trying to keep people in the fold to get them to the next test and tesing fee payment. 

I like this idea.

Lamont


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2003)

*What?!?* I'm not getting brib...oops, paid for being on the test board?  I *never* agreed to fair about anything.  I'm trying to build an empire here!

Dictatorishly Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## JMP (Jun 25, 2003)

thanks for the reply, 

jim power


----------

